# Why do people continue to throw away good wood???



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Can you believe this was in the "burn pile"??? Why would they throw this away?

Of course… I saved them a match and kindly hauled it away to my garage where I have nice plans for it. 

Kids go back to school tomorrow. Life has been crazy busy the last two weeks and I'm hoping it will calm down after tomorrow and I can get in some shop time. 










That's alot of 2×4's. Plus there are 5 more that are 10' that I put up in the rafters. Tomorrow the sawdust is going to fly!!!


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

What is that, yellow pine? Good framing wood, but not the best choice for much of anything else. But hey if they're straight.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

Those construction sites do waist lots of good wood. I built my work benches and the shelving in my shop with burn pile wood from construction sites. Just goes to show you when they are making big money off people the scraps are not worth the time it takes to deal with it. 
But it's a win for you! nice find Angie! Can't wait to see what you make with it.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

great save angie.you've been racking up on the reclaimed wood lately.can't wait to see what you make also….


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Good score on the wood…...Stellar job on obsconding with it…..Never let good wood go to waste, if you can…....Just let the wood "talk" to you…it'll tell you want you want, sooner or later…....


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Well… I certainly won't be making any "fine" furniture with it… But I did make this out of the last load. Which was about 7-8 2"x4×10's.










I plan on making another one to match and a table. Got the plans from JSB on here.
Actually… I'm going to make a total of 4 chairs and 2 tables. One set is going to be for me and the other set is going to be donated to a local family who is trying to raise money for their daughter who has CF and needs a new wheelchair. They are having a big fundraiser. I'm hoping to have them done in time. And of course… there's plenty there. So I have some shop items I'm going to make as well.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice find. The legs for this coffee table are made from 2x's that have been glued together then planed down and chamfered. The frame rails were 2×4's also. They stained up nice.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

I like that table! Neat idea. Looks great!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Thrown away? That looks like 1/2 of a garage. I can't believe it. Just bought a few 2 x bys for a new lathe stand and paid a small fortune. Great find for you and jealousness from me. Need a partner to help you pick up the wood?


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

Good work. That is the reason why we are around… to extend life on those wood. Here are some of the projects I made before out of pine from containers, palettes and crates.

Chair
Table
Shelve

You are so lucky to have those. Just be careful with the embeded nails. I will be looking forward on what will come out from it.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

All I can say is that after taking a planer to YP 2x's they sure look and act like furniture quality wood, especially if you take them down to 1x or 3/4in finished. It is amazing what lies within these types of freebies!


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

The first set I didn't throw them in the planer. I just took three of those shorter boards and cut them down for a table (also plans from JSB). The legs got cut down to 1.5" squares. Now they look nice and shiny… So I threw the rest of the pieces in the planer as well so they would all match . Also… So I didn't have to do much sanding.

These boards have no nails or staples in them. They are from a barge making company. They recieve large sheets of metal and these are the spacers. They have black smudges all over them from this. Took a sander to the chair I made and it comes off pretty easy (but with the planer I don't have to sand as much)

Just came in to grab a drink and put the kiddos to bed. Tomorrow is their first day of school. Then life can return to normal and I can get more shop time in 

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Great score Angie!


----------



## revieck (Dec 29, 2009)

What's one man's trash, is AngieO's treasure!.... Good haul Angie!


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Jeffboat? Nice score, I grab wood like that all the time but never in such bulk, I go by our our company's repair barge occasionally and grab pallets and various shipping crates and use them for many smaller projects.


----------



## upinflames (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice score Angie! Yep, can't do much with it but framing…......HOGWASH…..you can do anything with it you put your mind to. This is all out of yellow pine, not high dollar exotic wood, but clients love the look.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice find, Angie. Construction companies are pretty wasteful. I'm on the lookout for some short pieces of treated 2×4 for some ramps form my daughter's garage. I'm gong to cut them to shape and then put a couple long drawbolts through the wedges and they should last for about 10 years. I wish I could find a haul like you did in treated lumber.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

just a side note with planers and pine. If you have rubber feed rollers they have a tendency to pitch up and cause feed issues. so please use caution when planing a lot of pine.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Why is the line different than other woods? 
I find actually have some feed issues this time. Not that I haven't ever used pine. It's what I've used mostly. But theses 2×4's fed a lot differently.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

And dustmagnet…. Nice stuff! Most everything I've made has been out of pine. So I'm ok with it.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Do not question why people throw out good wood. You want them to keep doing it.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Lol! So true!!!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Mike, I agree completely about the YP. I love to build with it. I have a bunch of clear yellow pine that I am making a new kitchen island with. I bought it rough sawn and air dried. After a few trips thru the planer it is beautiful. A nice warm amber color. I can't wait to see it finished. Angie, keep building with pine. The kind of wood you use has nothing to do with the skill you have or your abilities to make something great.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

What Shawn is saying is true. Pine pitches up everything it touches. With that in mind clean your planer, TS, jointer, etc. frequently because of the pitch buildup. No excuses, just do it frequently. BTW, I will lubricate the BS blade with PB Blaster before resawing wide pine. My 2-cents worth…


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Yeah, i have had to clean my rollers.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

For cleaning tools that have become caked with pitch( circular saw blades, router bits-take the bearings off-, etc), I use Easy Off oven cleaner and it makes them look like new. I use the heavy duty stuff- don't breathe it in!!!! It dissolves grease and will hurt your innards. I hold my breath while spraying and then let them set for 15 minutes and rinse them off.

I use lacquer thinner on the planer and jointer! Good Stuff. I hope the Green people never eliminate it!!!!!
Jim


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I hear what your are saying Angie various neighbours have been cutting down yard trees. One was an ornamental cherry, on my way to work I saw this beautiful trunk laying on the ground and nobody was around. I was in uniform so I couldn't just walk up and snatch it off the boulevard just in case they noticed, but there was no one around to ask if I could have them. I managed to swing by another three times that day ( a rare event for me) and not once was there anyone around to ask if I could have it and any others they may not want. I figured I would swing by after work get out of the uniform and go up to the door and knock (people don't always react nicely if you walk up in uniform to the door unexpected  and ask. Driving past all the wood was gone :-( !

The other neighbour, who was gracious enough to start sawing (just after 0700 when it is technically allowed to make a lot of noise but I sure didn't appreciate being awoken way way too early) down this beautiful poplar in his back yard. It was acctually a tree service doing the felling which is good because this was a 40 foot plus tree. I could see this tree out my kitchen window and often wondered how much wood would come out of it. Well again off to work thinking I'd come back after work and ask (learned from the first tree) but got home too late that night and woke in the morning to the sound of them filling a dumpster with those beautiful logs. Very very frustrating.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

yes Mark… that sounds frustrating.

i havent found any good scores lately. Not sure if that's because there haven't been any… or if I just haven't noticed them since I have a lot to work with right now.


----------



## CFVRH (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice score on the yellow pine! I get some of it from time to time too, when it comes in as blocking on the steel trucks. The mills must buy it in abundance. Here lately we have been getting some exceptionally straight pieces with the loads. I also scored 2 nice oak 3×4 pieces each 8 feet long. Real pretty wood. I also find the occasional piece of cherry or hickory as well. Nice job, again! As long as the steel mills keep sending it out we will keep grabbing i!


----------

